# Alternating colour shift in sequences of photos



## caruser (Dec 20, 2014)

I have recently noticed this strange behaviour, it looks like the WB is changing between two values when shooting a sequence of photos; attached is an example, two crops from two successive shots from a single burst, from the same part of the frame, manual white-balance, and everything else identical (ISO, aperture etc.). This same behaviour shows up in most, if not all, burst sequences.

Does anybody have any idea what might be the cause or how to fix it?

I can't even imagine what would need to be broken to cause this issue!


----------



## caruser (Dec 20, 2014)

Two more files from a different burst, a crop of a strip of the photos going from the top of the frame (left) to the bottom (right). Here the effect is not uniform at all.

Could it be an issue with the shutter?


----------



## munkiboy (Dec 20, 2014)

what are the lighting conditions? under fluorescent light?


----------



## caruser (Dec 20, 2014)

munkiboy said:


> what are the lighting conditions? under fluorescent light?


Yes, many long tubes on the ceiling, in both places.

You mean it's their flicker?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, it's the color temp of the lights changing (flicker). Enter the anti-flicker feature of the 7DII...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it's the color temp of the lights changing (flicker). Enter the anti-flicker feature of the 7DII...


Or use slower shutter speeds such as 1/125.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, that happens... it's awful. 

The best way to deal with flickering lights is to shoot at 1/60 of a second or slower... and then all that flickering blends into one uniform white balance. 

Having said that, 1/60 isn't really an option for ALL indoor shootings... so just deal with it in post. I try to get close using a custom WB... and then I don't have to adjust that much in post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's the color temp of the lights changing (flicker). Enter the anti-flicker feature of the 7DII...
> ...



Yes, that would work great for couches and walls, and people posing for shots. Not so good for kids running around.


----------



## caruser (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok, thanks everybody, I was really worried there or a moment!


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 20, 2014)

caruser said:


> Ok, thanks everybody, I was really worried there or a moment!



At my daughter's old school, the paint on the gym was a really good white so when I set the white balance off of the wall, it came out perfect more often than not.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Dec 20, 2014)

My new Canon G7X did the same thing under mixed lighting and I sent it back to Canon and they gave me a new camera. It was obviously unacceptable to them.

Some cameras will allow you to bracket the WB. If you have that feature, make sure it is set at zero


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I think Neuro is right.

When I got the 7D2, one of the things I had to try was the anti-flicker mode. With it turned on, the burst were all the same brightness and the same colours.... when I turned it off, the brightness and white balance was all over the place....


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



So it actually worked? Were those in raw or in .jpg? I guess that is a feature we can look forward to in the 5d mk4... not enough to get my checkbook out... but I'm interested.


----------

